# Merged: TMAC- Best finish ever?



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

*TMAC- Best finish ever?*

That was INSANE!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

*T-Mac Is Amazing!!!!*

He pulled a Reggie Miller!!!! Three Threes in teh last 1 minutes and 10pts.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I don't know about best ever..but its up there.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Not clutch my ***.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

**** I MISSED IT GOOD OL DVR!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

T-mac has transcended to the great players in the game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

You mean 4 threes in the last minute for 13 points. And the W.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

ARE YOU SERIOUS? ARE YOU SERIOUS?

That was just CRAZY!

I gotta give T-Mac his props for that.

I was jumping out of my seat.... that was just crazy.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Make it a poll vs. Reggie's game against the Knicks.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

and a 4 point play


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Not to mention that clutch steal.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

CRAZY GAME T-MAC UNBELIEVABLE but this wont pass up reggie millers


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

For those who missed it, TMac hit 4 3pters in the final minute. One was a 4 pt play and all were TOUGH, defended shots. Houston was down by 10 with 1 minute left and ended up winning by one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damn. Props for that. There wasn't really anything San Antonio could do about that. That was just unnatural.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!! MY BRO CANCELED IT!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

*Holy crap rockets win!*

Omfg, I turned off the tv set when they were trailing by 9, what happened exactly?!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

one of the best

what he did was just CRAZY


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

And with that, everyone on this site suddenly acknowledges T-Mac as a Top 5 player in the league again.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

This is a historic game. The crowd completely left the game. Only the true fans stayed and they saw what the others didnt.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was the most incredible thing i've EVER, EVER, EVER seen. He hit 4 3 pointers in 1 minute. And not a single one of those was easy. They were all over him. 

BEST. REGULAR. SEASON. FINISH. EVER!

Hopefully this jumpstarts the Rockets season.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> And with that, everyone on this site suddenly acknowledges T-Mac as a Top 5 player in the league again.


why not?


----------



## Alibaba (Feb 17, 2003)

4 threes in a row for Tmac, one being a 4 point play.

The funny thing is, the commentators were sayin, "Don't let Brown get the ball if you're Houston!" 

Well, he got the ball, turns it over, and McGrady hits the game winning 3 pointer!

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOooooooooooo


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks mods for merging that one, sounds totally unreal. I was grimacing when sura airballed that 3 point attempt, omg maybe tmac > amare.  Just kidding.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Huge win for Houston, third victory in a row and a huge win over one of the best teams in the entire league. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come from T-Mac, too.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> And with that, everyone on this site suddenly acknowledges T-Mac as a Top 5 player in the league again.


Um. No, most people have considered Tmac a top 5 player int he league. He just hasn't been too hot this season and there have been a number of guys who have played better than him so far. This game was good for him, games like this give confidence and maybe his performance will improve.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The fact is after Yao and McGrady's combined 60 points, the next highest scorer was Howard with 5. Even with Jim Jackson sidelined, we need shooters.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> why not?


His point was he shouldn't have lost that status in the first place on the basis of 15-20 games. After this, everybody will be back on the T-Mac bandwagon.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Not only the Three Point shots, but don't forget him stealing the ball from Devin Brown with 7 seconds left. Had McGrady not done that, the spurs would have won this game


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> The fact is after Yao and McGrady's combined 60 points, the next highest scorer was Howard with 5. Even with Jim Jackson sidelined, we need shooters.


that stat is sad


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> why not?


My point isn't that he's not a Top 5 player in the league, I've been saying that for the past 3 or 4 years. It just seems 95% of the people had him in their Top 5 after last season, and now that he's in Houston and his numbers are down due to the slow paced game the Rockets play, everyone has all of a sudden turned on him and he's losing polls like "Amare or T-Mac". Ridiculous the how quickly people forget the past and say things like Amare is better than T-Mac after 20 games of the season.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Not better than Miller. Nothing will touch what he did.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> His point was he shouldn't have lost that status in the first place on the basis of 15-20 games. After this, everybody will be back on the T-Mac bandwagon.


:yes: Exactly. Glad someone was able to pick up on that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Not only the Three Point shots, but don't forget him stealing the ball from Devin Brown with 7 seconds left. Had McGrady not done that, the spurs would have won this game


That was more of a mistake on Devin Browns part. The Spurs blew this game. 

When theres 7 seconds left and you get the ball and the other team pressures you against the sideline, they are going to foul you anyway, theres no point in trying to dribble out of it.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Best of all, we beat the Spurs! Wow!


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> My point isn't that he's not a Top 5 player in the league, I've been saying that for the past 3 or 4 years. It just seems 95% of the people had him in their Top 5 after last season, and now that he's in Houston and his numbers are down due to the slow paced game the Rockets play, everyone has all of a sudden turned on him and he's losing polls like "Amare or T-Mac". Ridiculous the how quickly people forget the past and say things like Amare is better than T-Mac after 20 games of the season.


Actually Hobojoe, Tmac's a joy to watch when his jumper is money, then his whole game will come to him. But if he misses, he feels he needs to shoot more to get those points needed. When he drives more he will definitely become one of the top players, not that he isn't already, but young players like Amare are already threatening to break into the top 5.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Rockets still aren't good enough to be a real threat in the postseason unless they get a good point guard and someone who can consistently hit the 3.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this is better then reggie....screw reggie lol. 13 points >> 8


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You wouldn't say that if you weren't a Knicks fan lol.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao kept them in the game for the first 3 quarters... 27 pts 10 rebs another strong performance for him. Averaging 11.5 rpg in the last 4 games.

The TMac-Yao combo has already proven itself to be very good. They just need to be surrounded with better players... much better players.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> this is better then reggie....screw reggie lol. 13 points >> 8


Especially this was against the Spurs and their defense, not to mention Bruce Bowen was guarding McGrady, and just about all of McGrady's 3's at the end were circus shots


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nima86</b>!
> CRAZY GAME T-MAC UNBELIEVABLE but this wont pass up reggie millers


Miller's obviously came on a bigger platform, but just looking at the endings for what they were, TMac's performance is much more impressive.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually on a side note, anyone noticed Barrett's play in the first half? Constantly finding Yao and giving him good shots, he might be the good PG for the Rockets in the future. The Rockets just seem to play better with him on the court and using Sura and Tmac at the 2 and 3 respectively.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Crazy finish, Tmac showed a lot of confidence going for that 3 instead of the 2 in transition.

I bet Pop is kicking himself for wasting all his timeouts. 

And how sad are those Houston fans? Taking off early only to miss one of the best finishes ever.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Crazy finish, Tmac showed a lot of confidence going for that 3 instead of the 2 in transition.
> 
> I bet Pop is kicking himself for wasting all his timeouts.


Nah, hes probably kicking Devin Brown.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Crazy finish, Tmac showed a lot of confidence going for that 3 instead of the 2 in transition.
> 
> I bet Pop is kicking himself for wasting all his timeouts.
> ...


You can't blame those fans, they already went to the game. Losing by 9 points all of a sudden to SA is a disgust, and the role players were all trigger happy with their shots all of a sudden. The way they were missing was awful, including Tmac before the 3 pointer spree.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

lol

when i went to magic games last season..i stayed all the way 


i never doubted tmac even after his stats went down this season...i know he still has his skills/talent/game/shot/money

he's just not using it yet like he is suppose to..i think he can be #1 player in the league if he uses his skills propelry


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Watch SC guys and see the magic again.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

DAMN DAMN DAMN! I MISSED IT!!! I had to leave during the end of the 3rd.:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> DAMN DAMN DAMN! I MISSED IT!!! I had to leave during the end of the 3rd.:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


Unlucky huh. 

It really was one of the best clutch performances I've seen.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Somebody's gotta get video of the last minute up online. I didn't get to see the game and I don't have cable any more, so I NEED to see this.

And I thought what Garnett did against the Kings last year was crazy. Down by 6 with 30 seconds left and he hit two 3's to tie it up and go into OT. T-Mac tonight makes that look like nothing now.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

i don't even like him that much but wow:jawdrop:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> i don't even like him that much but wow:jawdrop:


Thankyou for admitting that after seeing your constant hate posts on the Rockets board and then claiming that you liked the guy....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Somebody's gotta get video of the last minute up online. I didn't get to see the game and I don't have cable any more, so I NEED to see this.
> 
> And I thought what Garnett did against the Kings last year was crazy. Down by 6 with 30 seconds left and he hit two 3's to tie it up and go into OT. T-Mac tonight makes that look like nothing now.


PLEASE SOMEBODY PLEASE GET THIS ****IN VIDEO!!! I MISSED IT!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

So we can finally say

Jordan + Reggie = TMac????







j/k..


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> PLEASE SOMEBODY PLEASE GET THIS ****IN VIDEO!!! I MISSED IT!!!


I'll hook you up, along with everyone else. But I probably wont have it untill tommorrow


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Should be on ESPNews about now, Ill get to see it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Should be on ESPNews about now, Ill get to see it.


Yeah but watching a replay of something like this is nothing like seeing it live.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but watching a replay of something like this is nothing like seeing it live.


I know You could stop rubbing it in.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm sure they'll have it online at ESPN.com sometime too. Considering how crazy it was, they'll probably have the entire last 40 seconds or so.


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

The most impressive part was the 4 pt play. He head faked Tim Duncan, TD went up, and T-Mac shot into. It was quite a hard foul, and Tracy nailed the shot at almost the bottom of his jump. It was sick.

One of the most amazing performances I have ever seen.

Definitely the second craziest finish of the year.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Wow, just saw it! 4 3 pointers???/!!!! holy *!*!*!*@&*(@([email protected]*@(!*@


When he pumped his fist when they got up, it looked awesome.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

That is the best zone Ive ever seen anyone in.

Whats greater than a zone? Thats what that 35 seconds was.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just watched it on ESPN News! INSANITY!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

:laugh: I'm glad he did it to the Spurs. Man are they unlucky with these breakdowns in the fourth quarter. I hope this happens to them in the postseason.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats bc they can't score lol. It was over by the time Tmac finished the 4 pt play.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Can't wait to hear what Barkley says about it :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Barkley is an idiot who thinks the only superstars in the NBA are KG, Duncan and Shaq.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Man, this actually hurt me. Rockets were down by 9 or 10 or whatever it was with a couple minutes left and my friend turns around and say "Hey, want to bet 10 bucks the Spurs choke this away?", and I of course go "Hell no". After the last three I was literally in awe, and not just because Tmac hit some killer clutch shots, but because my friend looked so confident the Spurs were going to lose. It was scary. 

Anyway, at 8-11, this should be a nice emotional jumps start for the team. They still need to fill in the craters at the 1 and 4, but at least Tmac is finally being more aggressive.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Barkley is an idiot who thinks the only superstars in the NBA are KG, Duncan and Shaq.


Hence the laugh


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> And with that, everyone on this site suddenly acknowledges T-Mac as a Top 5 player in the league again.


Not me, have we seen any championship go to guy make key plays based on 3 point shots alone?

Not me!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Man, this actually hurt me. Rockets were down by 9 or 10 or whatever it was with a couple minutes left and my friend turns around and say "Hey, want to bet 10 bucks the Spurs choke this away?", and I of course go "Hell no". After the last three I was literally in awe, and not just because Tmac hit some killer clutch shots, but because my friend looked so confident the Spurs were going to lose. It was scary.
> 
> Anyway, at *8-11*, this should be a nice emotional jumps start for the team. They still need to fill in the craters at the 1 and 4, but at least Tmac is finally being more aggressive.


9-11 now


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

McGrady hits clutch shots. He's willing to take big shots and doesn't fall off in the clutch.

As far as where this stands, I'd say it's right up there with Miller's. Miller's had more drama, being in the playoffs, but he hit two threes, one against essentially no defense. McGrady hit four straight threes. That's just unbelievable. Against tough defense...and one of them while fouled hard. Both Miller and McGrady made crucial steals.

I don't think you can place this behind Miller's. I don't know if we'll ever seen anyone hit four straight threes like that to close out a game, let alone turning one into a four-point player. It's at the very least tied for greatest close-out ever, and I'd say it's the most impressive.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Barkley is an idiot who thinks the only superstars in the NBA are KG, Duncan and Shaq.


I think he's picked the Spurs to win the championship every year for the last decade.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Not me, have we seen any championship go to guy make key plays based on 3 point shots alone?
> ...


:laugh: How is Vince Carter doing these days?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he's picked the Spurs to win the championship every year for the last decade.


No, I think he picked Minnesota this year after them getting to the WCF last year lol.

He'll probably go back to the Spurs by All Star Weekend.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> McGrady hits clutch shots. He's willing to take big shots and doesn't fall off in the clutch.
> 
> As far as where this stands, I'd say it's right up there with Miller's. Miller's had more drama, being in the playoffs, but he hit two threes, one against essentially no defense. McGrady hit four straight threes. That's just unbelievable. Against tough defense...and one of them while fouled hard. Both Miller and McGrady made crucial steals.
> ...


And man, that 4 point play was Huge! Had that not been a 4 point play, that last 3 would have jsut tied the game instead of win it for Houston


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Saw it on Sportscenter a few minutes ago. Wowza. McGrady was just locked in. Great performance, although dimmed somewhat by the mediocre showing in the first three quarters, but I'm sure everyone has since forgotten about it. I think this disputes any tired claims that McGrady can't perform down the stretch.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The Rockets only seem worth a damn when McGrady is in control. Van Gundy needs to scrap this careful, equal opportunity offense and let McGrady slash, shoot and create. Let Yao be the recipient of passes off McGrady double-teams. He can surely catch and covert much better than any teammate McGrady had in Orlando. Same for Jim Jackson. Catch and shoot off McGrady passes.

McGrady is a top-five player. He needs to be the straw that stirs the drink. Everyone else needs to play off him.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Saw it on Sportscenter a few minutes ago. Wowza. McGrady was just locked in. Great performance, although dimmed somewhat by the mediocre showing in the first three quarters, but I'm sure everyone has since forgotten about it. I think this disputes any tired claims that McGrady can't perform down the stretch.


Remember though...It's not how you start, it's how you finish


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey everyone who hasent seen it yet, make sure to tune to TNT right now, it's almost Halftime and they will show it again


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember though...It's not how you start, it's how you finish


Actually, I think it's how you start and finish. You know, like a cumulative performance over a whole game? I know it's a novel idea, but yeah, it's true.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: How is Vince Carter doing these days?


lol, Vince Carter is injuried, and I am offically convinced that he is one of those cant be used at MAX everyday because of his knees.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> Actually, I think it's how you start and finish. You know, like a cumulative performance over a whole game? I know it's a novel idea, but yeah, it's true.


I'll go a step further(get ready for this); It's how you start, finish AND how you play in between.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, Vince Carter is injuried, and I am offically convinced that he is one of those cant be used at MAX everyday because of his knees.


Penny in his prime can hit 10 threes in 35 seconds!


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll go a step further(get ready for this); It's how you start, finish AND how you play in between.


Ohhh ****z son. You just owned me.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> The Rockets only seem worth a damn when McGrady is in control. Van Gundy needs to scrap this careful, equal opportunity offense and let McGrady slash, shoot and create. Let Yao be the recipient of passes off McGrady double-teams. He can surely catch and covert much better than any teammate McGrady had in Orlando. Same for Jim Jackson. Catch and shoot off McGrady passes.
> 
> McGrady is a top-five player. He needs to be the straw that stirs the drink. Everyone else needs to play off him.


1) True T-mac Homer
2) It's like you are teling Lakers to go for Kobe then Shaq second.

I am not saying Yao is at Shaq's level, but out and in offense never works!

Watch NBA finals of last year please!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, Barkley hating....big shocker


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> The Rockets only seem worth a damn when McGrady is in control. Van Gundy needs to scrap this careful, equal opportunity offense and let McGrady slash, shoot and create. Let Yao be the recipient of passes off McGrady double-teams. He can surely catch and covert much better than any teammate McGrady had in Orlando. Same for Jim Jackson. Catch and shoot off McGrady passes.
> 
> McGrady is a top-five player. He needs to be the straw that stirs the drink. Everyone else needs to play off him.


You got JVG on speed dial?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

But actually, the Rockets' situation is very similar to the Lakers. Both teams lack a PG that can dribble penetrate and set up teammates. Difference is that Rudy is overusing Kobe and JVG is underutilizing Tmac. Overusing your star I can understand, but under-using? I can't imagine how stubborn JVG must be in person. 

Ideally the Rockets would find a good scoring PG that can pass in traffic to hit shooters as well as set up Tmac on the wing. Yao is a nice scorer and all, but is just too slow and ends up chewing up too much clock when he becomes the focal point of the offense. He's also not very good passing out of double teams.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) True T-mac Homer


He brings so much handsome to the table.



> 2) It's like you are teling Lakers to go for Kobe then Shaq second.


No, you see, Yao is not at Shaq's level.



> I am not saying Yao is at Shaq's level


Oh. Right.



> but out and in offense never works!
> 
> Watch NBA finals of last year please!


LOL Go tell Jordan to play off Luc Longley because out and in offense never works. kthx! LMAO guys.

Talent levels of the players involved matters, yo.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

And this is against Spurs, One of the best teams in the league. so more credits. :yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> He brings so much handsome to the table.
> ...




And T-mac = Jordan, do u want to go back the explosiveness argument again?

As long as we are clear that T-mac Not = Jordan, then LMAO!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-Mac is not Jordan, but sometimes the talent dictates outside-in rather than inside-out.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

maybe drexler and duckworth?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> T-Mac is not Jordan, but sometimes the talent dictates outside-in rather than inside-out.


I know what you are saying. But if Houston uses Yao as the finisher, trade Yao. Get some atheletic finisher instead of Yao.

I still think Yao as centre piece of the team is much better than T-mac as. And dont blame T-mac cant contribute without getting a greenlight for free style offense.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: How is Vince Carter doing these days?


Vince is chilling, relaxin .. sippin on gin. Just abt to retire. He had already peaked in his 1st 3 yrs in the league, with popularity second, perhaps, only to LeBron.

Btw, Vince took his team to the conference finals, something TMAC has never done, and I don't c it happenning anytime soon.

Maybe after 6-7 more trade demands TMAC will land in LA, and play second fiddle to Kobe (like he did with Vince in TO), he might reach the finals. He's more comfortable as a 2nd option and also better suited as a 2nd option.

Think about it, kobe and tmac on one team.. who gets the last shot.... 
Yea, I thought so.


----------



## Laz-E-Boy (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan VS WHO!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Vince took his team to the conference finals, something TMAC has never done, and I don't c it happenning anytime soon.


Semi-finals


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, even on a night like this, the Haters still come strong


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> But actually, the Rockets' situation is very similar to the Lakers. Both teams lack a PG that can dribble penetrate and set up teammates. Difference is that Rudy is overusing Kobe and JVG is underutilizing Tmac. Overusing your star I can understand, but under-using? I can't imagine how stubborn JVG must be in person.
> 
> Ideally the Rockets would find a good scoring PG that can pass in traffic to hit shooters as well as set up Tmac on the wing. Yao is a nice scorer and all, but is just too slow and ends up chewing up too much clock when he becomes the focal point of the offense. He's also not very good passing out of double teams.


I think the Rockets would kill to have Atkins as opposed to Ward or Lue. They can do okay with McGrady, Sura, Ward, and Lue sharing the ball-handling duties I think. As far as penetrating and setting up shooters, that is one of the best things that T-Mac does. Unfortunately, the big men fumble the ball away too much and the shooters aren't hitting their shots. The obvious drawback here is if T-Mac is doing the penetrating he won't be benefitting from it as far as shooting goes. 

The most important thing for the Rockets to do, IMO, is get a PF who can play defense and most importantly rebound. Howard and Taylor are the kind of PF that they DON'T need, but unfortunately that's what they have. PJ Brown would be the perfect guy for this role, and I don't think he'd be that hard to acquire considering the state of the Hornets.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Sometimes I vomit when I see Mo Taylor or Juwan Howard handling the ball

Isnt that odd?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The Video has arrived!!

Here it is

http://s18.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=B668215E1338B5D3C97BB4BA14C65587 

Thanks to MixMakers.net


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Wow, even on a night like this, the Haters still come strong


I'm not a tmac-hater. In fact I have my TMAC 3.5's on rite now. 

It's just I hate when people compare TMAC and Vince. Vince's career has been completely messed up by his injuries and cannot be resolved now. It's unfair to compare VC and TMAC. 
When they were together, it's obvious who was better. Why compare them now, when Vince is done.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Yao looks drunk in celebration.










T-Mac: Guys, stop tickling me, you're gonna kill me!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> The Video has arrived!!
> 
> Here it is
> ...


thanks!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This is definitely the BEST finish in NBA history.

Why? 

1.) Spurs is one of the best defensive and it's not like T-Mac wasn't guarded

2.) 35 second for 13 pts including a 4pt play and a steal? 

3.) Rocket was REALLY down... some fans were booing them and I would say 80% of the people were gone. 



I LOVE IT, I LOVE IT, I LOVE IT. Oh, I love it when Spurs loses especially to a game like this. Muahahahahahaahaha. 

I don't care if T-MAC is the Top 5 player or not. He had THE BEST finish in this game and that's what Rocket paid him for. At least entertainment wise he did so well tonight in that ONE FINAL FREAKING MINUTE. I even left the TV room cause' I was 100% sure Rocket was going to lose. Nobody could hit shots... nobody could do anything. 

By the way, Rocket DOES suck so bad besides T-MAC and Yao. Their supporting case is probably the worst right now. The guard sucks...the forward sucks...everything sucks. Howard was laughable. Sigh...poor Rocket. 

Jimmy


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> The Video has arrived!!
> 
> Here it is
> ...


Good stuff.
Unfortunately I didn't see it live, but those 3's were amazing.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan VS WHO!!</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not a tmac-hater. In fact I have my TMAC 3.5's on rite now.
> ...


Vince is NOT even the 3-tier player if you ask me.... T-MAC is WAY better than Vince regardless if Vince is hurt or not. His career is over... I can feel it. 

Jimmy


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> The Video has arrived!!
> 
> Here it is
> ...


Great commentary from the SportsNet Ontario crew, there. Way to keep up with the monitor. Stop talking about hockey for three seconds and they both get lost. _Uh... Jim Jackson.. er, I think... McGrady with a shot.. let's just go to back to footage of the NHLPA meeting or something..._


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It took the Rockets 47 minutes to score their first 64 points. 
It took them 52 seconds to score their last 17.

This game was so low scoring no sane person could have expected it. 

Jibikao, don't forget Jim Jackson wasn't able to play.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Captain Obvious, 

Tmac is good at those things, but he's not a PG. He's the team's best scorer, he shouldn't have to create everything off the dribble by himself, that's counter productive. Ideally he'd _share_ ball handling and passing duties with a real PG. And no, I'd rather have Sura than Atkins. The only things Atkins can do is shoot open jumpers. He really can't do anything unless. I might want Lue over him, his defense has been more dreadful than I originally anticipated. 

Anyway, Tmac’s heroics were much more exhilarating watching live. That video doesn’t do it justice. Come to think of it, most every end of game moments are better live.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What keeps this from being the best finish ever in my mind is that it's not in the playoffs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> It took the Rockets 47 minutes to score their first 64 points.
> It took them 52 seconds to score their last 17.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah..where is he? I was wondering why NOBODY could score besides Yao and T-MAC. It's really an impossible win...but T-MAC did it. I ain't a T-MAC fan (and I won't be) but he sure put up THE BEST FINISH ever in SPURS' face. First Sonics and then Rocket... who is next??? 

Oh, I love humilating Spurs like that. 

Jimmy


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Great commentary from the SportsNet Ontario crew, there. Way to keep up with the monitor. Stop talking about hockey for three seconds and they both get lost. _Uh... Jim Jackson.. er, I think... McGrady with a shot.. let's just go to back to footage of the NHLPA meeting or something..._


"Uhh... let's just hit the scoreboard cause I'm almost lost as uhh..."

Is it that hard to look into a monitor and tell the viewers what's going on? This guy probably wouldn't be able to tell Kobe and TMac apart.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Captain Obvious,
> 
> Anyway, Tmac’s heroics were much more exhilarating watching live. That video doesn’t do it justice. Come to think of it, most every end of game moments are better live.


It also kinda sucks when the people talking don't even have a clue what's going on. They shoud've just shut up and played the last 40 seconds with the actual commentators talking. That's what happens alot with big plays like this.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Captain Obvious,
> 
> Tmac is good at those things, but he's not a PG. He's the team's best scorer, he shouldn't have to create everything off the dribble by himself, that's counter productive. Ideally he'd _share_ ball handling and passing duties with a real PG. And no, I'd rather have Sura than Atkins. The only things Atkins can do is shoot open jumpers. He really can't do anything unless. I might want Lue over him, his defense has been more dreadful than I originally anticipated.
> ...


Actually McGrady played PG in Toronto alot and even in High School, but I see what you mean


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Damn. Props for that. There wasn't really anything San Antonio could do about that. That was just unnatural.


Actually they could have scored 1 point.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

My favorite part about these moments is watching the fan/player reactions. Notice how JVG is the only person in the arena who doesn't throw his hands up after TMac's final shot?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigalw1414</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually they could have scored 1 point.


There was nothing they could do. San Antonio did their part, they got the ball and got fouled and made their free throws. On Defense, they played great, but McGrady was just on FIRE and couldent miss


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> I don't care if T-MAC is the Top 5 player or not. He had THE BEST finish in this game and that's what Rocket paid him for. At least entertainment wise he did so well tonight in that ONE FINAL FREAKING MINUTE. I even left the TV room cause' I was 100% sure Rocket was going to lose. Nobody could hit shots... nobody could do anything.
> 
> By the way, Rocket DOES suck so bad besides T-MAC and Yao. Their supporting case is probably the worst right now. The guard sucks...the forward sucks...everything sucks. Howard was laughable. Sigh...poor Rocket.


Exactly, but I guess even Juwan Howard outplayed Maurice Taylor. They were both strikingly similar in the sense that they tossed stupid hook shots that werent going in.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Hold up. I seen the clip (thanks to whoever posted it)

And one part the announcer says "Andre Barret to Yao..."

Um. Was i the only one who saw Tony Parker dish it to Duncan for the dunk?

lol.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> Hold up. I seen the clip (thanks to whoever posted it)
> 
> And one part the announcer says "Andre Barret to Yao..."
> ...


Uhh, they were wrong on everything they said. The whole entire time they weren't on sync with what was happenening.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i didnt need to even come check. i knew jewelz would have an erection over this 

:laugh: 

jk jewelz

and reggie pushed off


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> i didnt need to even come check. i knew jewelz would have an erection over this
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Hey! :upset:

:laugh:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

that was an incredible last minute of a basketball game. when tmac can just pop the three with that 7'0 wingspan, thats the most unguardable shot in the league. 

but on the other side, you'd think the spurs, one of the best teams in the NBA would not completely melt down like that. im confident in saying Phoenix is the best team right now in the NBA clearly over SA


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> that was an incredible last minute of a basketball game. when tmac can just pop the three with that 7'0 wingspan, thats the most unguardable shot in the league.
> 
> but on the other side, you'd think the spurs, one of the best teams in the NBA would not completely melt down like that. im confident in saying Phoenix is the best team right now in the NBA clearly over SA


When you think about it though, the Spurs didnt melt down. They did what they could, they got the ball, got fouled, and hit their free throws. Then it was their turn on defense where McGrady was just hitting everything, most of his 3's were circus like shots. The only melt down came when Devin brown turned the ball over at the end :dead:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> The Video has arrived!!
> 
> Here it is
> ...


Can you repost it? Doesn't seem to be working anymore.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you repost it? Doesn't seem to be working anymore.


Yeah, give me a couple minutes


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll have the TNT feed of the game on here by tommorrow, for the people who want to see it


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> When you think about it though, the Spurs didnt melt down. They did what they could, they got the ball, got fouled, and hit their free throws. Then it was their turn on defense where McGrady was just hitting everything, most of his 3's were circus like shots. The only melt down came when Devin brown turned the ball over at the end :dead:


its not like they didnt know who was gonna be taking those shots they could have sent another defender out there, and that foul by duncan, stupid just stupid. best player in the nba should know better than that. 


but im not gonna get into that because only 1 player in the whole nba could pull that kind of stretch together and that's t-mac. when he is on, there isnt any stopping him at all


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> its not like they didnt know who was gonna be taking those shots* they could have sent another defender out there*, and that foul by duncan, stupid just stupid. best player in the nba should know better than that.
> ...


Come on, they had Bruce Bowen and Tim Duncan guarding T-mac, who else would you have put on him


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the Video again

T-Mac against Spurs


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

no you're right i should just shut up because god wouldnt have stopped tmac during that last minute


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Here is the Video again
> 
> T-Mac against Spurs


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

He's just that kinda player, when he is hot, he's hot

It was almost like Fate for the Rockets the way the ball just slipped out of Devin Brown's hands and ended up at McGrady's feet for him to pick it up, run it down the court and shoot the game winner

Hopefully this is the spark that the Rockets need for the rest of the season


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

if this does spark them, it doesnt look good for your "fire van gundy" campaign


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> if this does spark them, it doesnt look good for your "fire van gundy" campaign


I still want him fired, but if we start winning, it won't happen unfortunately  

We just need a coach who plays up tempo basketball


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I still want him fired, but if we start winning, it won't happen unfortunately
> ...


Who knows???? 

Detroit won the championship last year without uptempo basketball. The Spurs did too the previous year. The Lakers did it for 3 straight years before that. This type of basketball maybe what the Rockets need to try and get a championship.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Who knows????
> ...


I understand what you mean, but that style of play fit well with those teams. It doesent fit well at all with a player like Tracy McGrady

But maybe McGrady can get used to the system and find some way to play the way he is capable, but under this sytem, it won't be easy


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Great Finish by T-mac but i still think that the Reggie Miller finish was better because it was in the playoffs and there was only 8.9 seconds left and Reggie Scored 8 pts. T-mac did a hell of a job tonight though at te end. The playoffs to me hold more value because the games mean more, I doubt that Devin brown would do anything thaat might cause a turnovver like he did. In the playoffs he would probably hug the bll like it's his child till the clock runs out or someone fouls him, no way he tries to dribble out.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

First of all, I highly respect Jeff Van Gundy's coaching abilities. I believe that he will be able to turn this Rockets team around and make the playoffs (the team's roster has major holes, but that's the GM's problem). He may not be much of an offensive strategiest, but he knows how to win. With this said, I do think that Gundy needs to realize that TMac is TMac. This guy has too much talent to be just another player in his system. He has to give Tracy certain freedoms to do his thing, just like what the Spurs do with Parker and Ginobili. I think that at the end of the day TMac will be a better player because he has played under JVG.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand what you mean, but that style of play fit well with those teams. It doesent fit well at all with a player like Tracy McGrady
> ...


Probably gonna take time. I havent seen Yao play in an uptempo/open court style offense. I dont know if that would work for him. It seems that JVG and the Houston org. has Yao as the centerpiece and building the team around him, rather than TMac. So JVG might stick around for a while......

If they start winning..


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I just got a MUCH better video, it's from NBA.com and it is the TNT feed

http://broadband.nba.com/content.php?type=video&filename=/tmac_shots_041209_hi.rm


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

McGrady isn't clutch, he is quite obviously a tool used by a greater power successfuly completing the jinx I placed on the Spurs with that thread I made a few days ago. 

Either way, that was an incredible finish. Props to McGrady, I've always laughed at the "clutch" label, because it gets placed unfairly on so many players, and vice versa, because people are quick to judge such a small sample size. Its like judging a player a on their very first shot, and only that shot. Most players who are considered "clutch" are guys who have had more opportunity to succeed. 

I hope this sparks McGrady to start playing better. I was down on him for awhile, but I love the way he played tonight. He probably has just been adjusting to becoming a more all around talent. His defense has been good this year, his passing has been good, his rebounding has been good. I think that once he is adjusted to doing those things at a high level, he'll focus more on scoring. 

GREAT game. Spurs played like crap though, they didn't deserve to win. Its justice that they lost. Its funny too, after the announcers early in the game were talking about how the Spurs hardly ever lose games consecutive because they learn from their mistakes. That concept is extremely inferior to my professional jinxing skills.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Wheather the guy is Clutch or not, you have to admit that this was one of the Most Clutch performances ever by a player


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

*THE JUMPOFF!!!!*

That YAO-TMAC duo is clickin!!! Now all Houston needs are better role players! Bring on Eddie House & Stromile Swift!!!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

McGrady owned the Spurs tonight. I have never seen a guy score that many points (13 in 35 seconds) in such little time. Just an amazing night for McGrady.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't be a fool! Try and be cool. Suck my tool. Baby, don't drool. Yeah, I ****in' rule. I hated school. Awe, honey, that's cruel. I'll drown yo *** in the pool. I loved Ghosbusters 'cause of Zuul. I traded my ho for a five dollar mule. Man, this game was a total jewel.

T-MAC is cluth *****!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys have said just about everything already, only thing I can add is the fact that T-Mac did this while being defended (or suppose to be defended) by Bruce Bowen, considered one of the best shut down defenders in the league. Forget about making disputes and claims that T-Mac is clutch, or the Rockets will gain momentum... let's just cherish this amazing moment, it's for all basketball fans to enjoy


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You guys have said just about everything already, only thing I can add is the fact that T-Mac did this while being defended (or suppose to be defended) by Bruce Bowen, considered one of the best shut down defenders in the league. Forget about making disputes and claims that T-Mac is clutch, or the Rockets will gain momentum... let's just cherish this amazing moment, it's for all basketball fans to enjoy


You got that right.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You guys have said just about everything already, only thing I can add is the fact that T-Mac did this while being defended (or suppose to be defended) by Bruce Bowen, considered one of the best shut down defenders in the league. Forget about making disputes and claims that T-Mac is clutch, or the Rockets will gain momentum... let's just cherish this amazing moment, it's for all basketball fans to enjoy


:yes: 

Tmac ------------------------> :allhail:


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You guys have said just about everything already, only thing I can add is the fact that T-Mac did this while being defended (or suppose to be defended) by Bruce Bowen, considered one of the best shut down defenders in the league. Forget about making disputes and claims that T-Mac is clutch, or the Rockets will gain momentum... let's just cherish this amazing moment, it's for all basketball fans to enjoy


Amen


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

All this Reggie/TMac comparison. Isiah did it too, but he had 16 points if I remember right. In the play offs, but they lost in overtime.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> All this Reggie/TMac comparison. Isiah did it too, but he had 16 points if I remember right. In the play offs, but they lost in overtime.


do u mean his 25 pts in the 3th quarter despite the sprained ankle?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

No, this was vs the Knicks, first round I think.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/pistons/history/Isiah_Thomas_Leader_of_the_Bad_Boys.html 

"But maybe his most memorable playoff performance was in the 1984 playoffs versus the Knicks when he scored 16 points in the final 94 seconds in the fourth quarter of the deciding fifth game."


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

T-Mac "grand finale" is the main news on the online version of the biggest italian sport news-paper "Gazzetta dello Sport" (the famous pink one) 

http://www.gazzetta.it


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: TMAC- Best finish ever?*



> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> That was INSANE!


Tmac rocked the house last night, kicked some ***!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

That was crazy...but you guys should really look for a video of the first half of the game mcgrady was 8/8 from the 3 point line in the first ahlf but got injured...thats crazzyyy...

he kept throwing up 3's and they kept falling in.... and then the other team was getting so embarased that they had to double team him...and he kept moving farther back and they still kept falling in...i'm sure he would've had the 3 point record that night if he didnt get injured...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> That was crazy...but you guys should really look for a video of the first half of the game mcgrady was 8/8 from the 3 point line in the first ahlf but got injured...thats crazzyyy...
> 
> he kept throwing up 3's and they kept falling in.... and then the other team was getting so embarased that they had to double team him...and he kept moving farther back and they still kept falling in...i'm sure he would've had the 3 point record that night if he didnt get injured...


I've seen Tracy go off many times where he'll just get on fire and is as unstoppable as anyone! Hadn't seen much of that in clutch moments, but last night I gotta give him his just due.... he was killin!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It also helps that T-MAC is tall enough to be able to shoot over almost any defender. 

I downloaded the video and I kept watching it. Damn...that felt great. 

Jimmy


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen Tracy go off many times where he'll just get on fire and is as unstoppable as anyone! Hadn't seen much of that in clutch moments, but last night I gotta give him his just due.... he was killin!


That jutst happens with players. Especially guys like McGrady, Kobe, Vince Carter, Iverson...etc, when they get hot from the field, they're basically unstoppable (then again, they can go colder than Siberia too) but its a lot of fun to watch other teams try to shut them down when theyre on.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> All this Reggie/TMac comparison. Isiah did it too, but he had 16 points if I remember right. In the play offs, but they lost in overtime.


Yeah they *Lost*


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

So? Does that make it less of a performance? He got them to OT, he did as much as humanly possible.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> So? Does that make it less of a performance? He got them to OT, he did as much as humanly possible.


I agree Isiah's performance was equally as impressive as the aforementioned, but disagree that he did as much as humanly possible.... he could have scored one more point in regulation to win :bsmile:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If you missed the ending against the Spurs, here is a 7 minute clip of everything that unfolded. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1717364#post1717364


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I still want him fired, but if we start winning, it won't happen unfortunately
> ...


Jewlez put me in that club.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah so can someone post a very high res video ? Thanks guys.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Something was wrong with all the links posted to the video so far, can someone post a new one? I didn't try the .avi because i can't play those btw.

I saw the highlights but I'd like to watch the entire minute unfold...I can't believe last night I tuned in just as McGrady was pumping his fist, AHHH


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> That was crazy...but you guys should really look for a video of the first half of the game mcgrady was 8/8 from the 3 point line in the first ahlf but got injured...thats crazzyyy...
> 
> he kept throwing up 3's and they kept falling in.... and then the other team was getting so embarased that they had to double team him...and he kept moving farther back and they still kept falling in...i'm sure he would've had the 3 point record that night if he didnt get injured...


I remember that game, it was against the Cavaliers and he just went nuts hitting 3 pointers. He went 8-8 untill the clock was ticking down and he got Triple teamed in the corner and was forced to throw up a shot as the clock expired and he missed, so he was 8-9 at Halftime. I remember LeBron saying that he shouldent have taken that last 3

He had like 35 points at Halftime, and of course with McGrady's luck, he got injured at the start of the 3rd quarter


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> Jewlez put me in that club.


I've got you in


----------



## L-O-N (Aug 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Something was wrong with all the links posted to the video so far, can someone post a new one? I didn't try the .avi because i can't play those btw.
> 
> I saw the highlights but I'd like to watch the entire minute unfold...I can't believe last night I tuned in just as McGrady was pumping his fist, AHHH


You need the Xvid decoder/filter to play the .avi stuff unless you don't have windows or has a computer worse than a pentium 400.

get it here. http://www.koepi.org/XviD-1.0.2-29082004.exe

for a shorter rm version, try 
http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.php?content=video&url=http://boss.streamos.com/real/nba/nestle/nestle_041209_hi.smi


----------



## BuzzerBeater (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> If you missed the ending against the Spurs, here is a 7 minute clip of everything that unfolded.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1717364#post1717364


I dont post often, but ..... HUGE THANKS for the link Ming BLing! :headbang:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Jewelz, your sig is funny. 

Most clutch performance ever? Are you kidding???

Mcgrady was feeling it yes, but lets think about clutch performances. Mcgradys was more of a huge rush, with a few circus shots in-between and a great 3 in transition to win it. 

The best clutch performances take place with a few seconds left on the clock, defense set, fans standing up, suspense building. 

Think about the pressure that was on Jordan as he counted seconds in game 6, 1998 finals against the jazz.
Is the pressure Mcgrady faced last night even close? No.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Jewelz, your sig is funny.
> 
> Most clutch performance ever? Are you kidding???
> ...


:verysad: :verysad: :verysad: 

It's all in good fun. Don't take everything so seriously


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

And McGrady's clutch performance last night crushes any single clutch shot. The guy was Clutch the entire 35 seconds that were left in the game and brought them back into the game after everyone thought they were going to lose. Also, he did it against the Spurs and had Bruce Bowen and Tim Duncan all over him

If you want to bring up Reggie Miller against the Knicks, then you have yourself a nice comparison, but don't bring up 1 single clutch shot against a series of clutch shots to bring a team back to win a game when they were down and out with 40 seconds to go in the game


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> And McGrady's clutch performance last night crushes any single clutch shot. The guy was Clutch the entire 35 seconds that were left in the game and brought them back into the game after everyone thought they were going to lose. Also, he did it against the Spurs and had Bruce Bowen and Tim Duncan all over him
> 
> If you want to bring up Reggie Miller against the Knicks, then you have yourself a nice comparison, but don't bring up 1 single clutch shot against a series of clutch shots to bring a team back to win a game when they were down and out with 40 seconds to go in the game


You're probably the only person on the planet who would dismiss MJ's final shot against the Jazz as merely "1 single clutch shot".


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Jewelz, your sig is funny.
> 
> Most clutch performance ever? Are you kidding???
> ...


I don't recall anyone doing that in that small amount of time at the end of an NBA game. 

Even all the usual haters lurking have to give him credit for that. It was a pretty amazing display.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're probably the only person on the planet who would dismiss MJ's final shot against the Jazz as merely "1 <b>single </b>clutch shot".


Nope - he isn't the only person who can see the logic of "one clutch shot" versus "many clutch shots".


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope - he isn't the only person who can see the logic of "one clutch shot" versus "many clutch shots".


No, that's not what I'm saying. T-Mac's surge last night might be the most impressive thing I've seen on a basketball court. I'm talking about labeling MJ's shot as simply "1 single clutch shot". That's not giving it nearly enough credit. There have been thousands of single clutch shots over the years, and sticking MJ's shot in that category is unfair considering the circumstances.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're probably the only person on the planet who would dismiss MJ's final shot against the Jazz as merely "1 single clutch shot".


Dismiss it? He simply stated a fact. Unless you're saying he left out the steal.

McGrady's performance was tougher. Sure, the defense was "set" in the Jordan shot....but Jordan also had a chance to "set" and isolate. McGrady had to come down, fighting the clock and everyone coming at him. He had three Spurs flying at him on the final shot.

Plus, McGrady also had three more three-pointers against "set" defense.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> That's not giving it nearly enough credit. There have been thousands of single clutch shots over the years, and sticking MJ's shot in that category is unfair considering the circumstances.


I don't think it's unfair. Those circumstances made the shot more important...it didn't make it any more difficult than the other clutch shots people have made (and it was less difficult than some).


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's unfair. Those circumstances made the shot more important...it didn't make it any more difficult than the other clutch shots people have made (and it was less difficult than some).


I think you have to take into account the enormous pressure MJ was under when he delivered that shot. That considerably adds to the difficulty, I think. Not the difficulty of the shot itself, technically, but the difficulty of keeping your nerves under control in that environment and under those circumstances. 

Difficulty-wise, T-Mac's clutch shots last night probably rank as the highest ever, and I'm not arguing that. I just think MJ's shot deserves a little more credit than having it simply be "one single clutch shot", even if that's technically what it was.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> *I think you have to take into account the enormous pressure MJ was under when he delivered that shot*. That considerably adds to the difficulty, I think. Not the difficulty of the shot itself, technically, but the difficulty of keeping your nerves under control in that environment and under those circumstances.
> ...


He's Michael Jordan, infact, that was a 35 year old Michael Jordan. Pressure is like a walk in the park for him


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> He's Michael Jordan, infact, that was a 35 year old Michael Jordan. Pressure is like a walk in the park for him


Even MJ is susceptible to pressure, especially on that big a stage. Not only was it the last shot of his career (let's just pretend Washington didn't happen), but it was a last second shot and won the Bulls their 6th title. I think it's the single greatest shot ever.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Even MJ is susceptible to pressure, especially on that big a stage. Not only was it the last shot of his career (let's just pretend Washington didn't happen), but it was a last second shot and won the Bulls their 6th title. *I think it's the single greatest shot ever*.


Yes, I agree with that


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jesus TMacs finish still is bringing tears to my eyes


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Dismiss it? He simply stated a fact. Unless you're saying he left out the steal.
> ...



How was Mcgrady's performance tougher?

Jordan had millions and millions of people watching him, the biggest stage in basketball, the NBA finals. 20,000 Utah fans standing and yelling. 

Sorry but that stage is 10 times more difficult to perform on.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you not see that making 4 tough circus threes in a row is obviously even statistically much, much tougher than one single shot. That is more than obvious.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't recall anyone doing that in that small amount of time at the end of an NBA game.
> ...


Ya correct, nobody has ever scored that many points in such a short period of time. 

Who is hating? I have looked this thread over pretty well, havent seen anyone saying anything bad about Mcgradys performance.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you not see that making 4 tough circus threes in a row is obviously even statistically much, much tougher than one single shot. That is more than obvious.



That is not what I meant. Yes it is tougher but its difficult to compare it to a totally different situation. Im not arguing what is tougher, I am arguing who was more clutch in their respective situations.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I am arguing who was more clutch in their respective situations.


Do you honestly believe that anyone can make a rational conclusion as to "clutchness in respective situations"?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what I meant. Yes it is tougher but its difficult to compare it to a totally different situation. Im not arguing what is tougher, I am arguing who was more clutch in their respective situations.


I don't think you can really measure "clutchness"

Tmac hitting those 4 shots was no more or less clutch than Jordan hitting that one to beat the Jazz or Kobe hitting that 3 to force OT against the Pistons. A clutch play is a clutch play, Tmac was on fire in those last 35 seconds and took over accordingly, anything he threw up probably would have gone in, the Spurs played sloppy and he took full advantage. Needless to say, it was unbelieveable and the sheer brilliance of those 35 seconds was as amazing as anything I've ever seen, but you can't really say that it was more or less clutch.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I just saw it on sports center, so i cant really say if it was the greatest finish of all time. But, that steal at the end, and when he was taking the ball up the floor and you knew that he was gonna make it. UNREAL. Then you remember, IT"S *T_MAC* !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think you can really measure "clutchness"
> ...


No its not that simple imo. I guess I have a more thorough definition on being clutch. 

I relate pressure to "clutchness" if you will. And the situation Jordan was in had a hell of a lot more pressure, you can't deny that.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

T-Mac was just insane


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

glad to see Shaq givin T-Mac a lil kick in the arse.... 

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2942524

*Shaq reaches out and touches T-Mac*
Heat center's calls motivate Rocket against Mavericks, Spurs
By MEGAN MANFULL
Copyright 2004 Houston Chronicle

The Rockets may need to consider adding Shaquille O'Neal to their payroll. Not as a player, but as a consultant. He would be paid simply to call and criticize his buddy, Tracy McGrady, before every game.

So far, O'Neal has made that phone call twice. The first time was before the Dallas game Dec. 2. Guard Tyronn Lue gave McGrady a message that the Miami Heat center said McGrady should step up his game. That night, McGrady had a season-high 48 points.

The second time was before the San Antonio game Thursday night. McGrady hadn't scored more than 18 points in either of the two games since his 48-point outburst. O'Neal, a teammate of Lue's in Los Angeles, called Lue again and told him to tell McGrady to wake up.

As O'Neal watched the nationally televised game, it was evident his message had reached McGrady. The Rockets' star orchestrated a stunning comeback by scoring 13 points in the final 35 seconds to give the Rockets an 81-80 victory over the Spurs.

The Rockets became the first team to overcome a double-digit deficit in the final minute and win since Dallas registered a 104-97 overtime win over Chicago on March 12, 1998.


Big brother's watching
Amid the postgame jubilation, McGrady couldn't help but think of O'Neal. 

"After the game, he was definitely in the back of my mind," McGrady said. "I was definitely going to call him and ask him if he saw the game. He knows how I play. He's watched me. He's like my big brother. And he told Ty Lue to tell me to stop playing — I don't want to say it on camera — but to stop playing like a girl.

"I talked to him last night, and he was all excited because he was watching the game. He was saying, 'That's what I'm talking about. You should have been doing that.' "

McGrady stayed up until 4 a.m. Friday fielding calls from friends, family and fellow NBA players. He also watched the replay of his performance over and over.

By Friday afternoon, however, McGrady had shifted his focus. He smiled and shrugged when asked if everything from Thursday night had sunk in.

"I understand what I did last night, but I don't get over-excited about things like that," he said. "I just move on. It was great.

"It was a great individual performance. But at the same time, we are still below .500. When you're below .500 like that, it kind of takes away from what happened last night. But I also think something positive can come out of it, and it can be the start of a new beginning for this team."

That's what the rest of his teammates hope, too. They are at a critical point in the season, spending almost the entire month of December at home. The Rockets have won the first three games of the homestand and have another important game tonight against the Mavericks.

Houston and Dallas met last week, with Dirk Nowitzki outdueling McGrady by scoring 53 points in the Mavericks' 113-106 overtime victory.


----------

